# Man, I hate my skin!!!



## makeup_obsessed (Nov 14, 2006)

I am getting extremely fed up and frustrated with my acne. Grr, it makes me so upset, and stressed out.....and when i get stressed out, more pimples appear. Its a vicious cycle, and it drives me crazy.

So, i was wondering what cleansers and such everyone uses. I would prefer drug store brands, because I would rather not have to go and buy high end brands just yet.

And btw, the following havent worked for me:

Garnier Pure (it just stopped working)

Phisoderm

Loreal Pure Zone

Pro activ

and quite a few others, i just cant think of any right now.

.....I was thinking of going a gentler route, instead of killing my skin with harsh products. I was thinking of using cetaphil cleanser and moisturizer, and tea tree oil for spot treatments. But what would a gentle toner be....what about witch hazel? Also, what would a gentle exfoliant be....what about St. Ives apricot scrub? Thanks everyone


----------



## jessimau (Nov 14, 2006)

I think the Nivea toner is a good mild option. I forget what it's called, but it's pink. What you're thinking of doing sounds like a good idea. I was reading recently that people who go the gentler route on cleansing and toning have shown more improvement in their skin.


----------



## makeup_obsessed (Nov 14, 2006)

I never thought of nivea, ill deffinatly go check it out. I was even thinking Apple Cider Vinegar. I am trying a gentler route, since I never have done a gentle route,


----------



## TylerD (Nov 14, 2006)

I hear ya on this as well. My skin is pissing me off too. It was clear a week ago now its all broken out and looks like crap around my mouth I got like 4 new spots grrr. Anyways I know mine is just from the alcohol because I have been drinking so much lately otherwise its usually always good. This is what has been working wonders for me and for alot of people I know. Mary Kay cleanser formula 3 and their Toner formula 3. They are strong to fight acne especially the toner. It dries the skin out but not too bad, just enough to kill off the blemishes. Then when I need a spot treatment Tea Tree oil is good, and also Neutrogena Rapid Clear spot treatment works very good for me. I use it 3 times a day. Here is wheere you can order the mary kay toner and cleanser from. I use them twice a day morning and night.

Mary Kay Formula 3 Blemish Control Toner

Good luck.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Nov 14, 2006)

what has worked for me is:

Tea tree oil

Epsom salt

Ambi moisturizer

Zapzyte (or something..too lazy to read)

Calendula oil

and occasionally AHA face cream with 8% glycolic acid in 70% solution.


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear this! I honestly have no recs, but I'm sure someone will definitely be able to help!


----------



## TylerD (Nov 14, 2006)

Not that im saying it doesnt work, im just curious. But when some say moisturizer has helped with acne... how is that??? Moisturizer always makes my skin so much worse. I would never think about using moisturizer after breaking out badly.


----------



## tinkerbellz (Nov 15, 2006)

witch hazel toner is pretty good too, i find it really helps in removing flakes from the skin


----------



## makeupchicky (Nov 16, 2006)

i'm so sorry this is happening to you. i'm going through the exact same thing. i know how frustrating it is...it makes me want to stay home and not go anywhere! a month ago, i started using the Laura Mercier loose setting powder...i think it's what's causing the breakouts. i found out it has corn starch in it...which supposedly sets up a bacterial breeding ground right on your face! YUCK.

I went to my derm and got a prescription to differin cream and duac gel. i use the differin at night and duac as a spot treatment in the daytime. i'm going through the "initial breakout" which happens with differin...i just don't know when it will end. i also started using Purpose cleanser with Buf-Puf. it makes my face really soft (at least the parts that don't have any blemishes). i just stick w/ Purpose and oil-free moisturizer so i don't irritate my skin more. hope this helps. good luck. hang in there.


----------



## beautynista (Nov 16, 2006)

Witch hazel and ACV both make a wonderful toner.


----------



## shivs (Nov 26, 2006)

me too,

my skin can be good, but most of the time its not

i also was using garner pure but its really drying

which causes more oil for me

SO..

im currently using spectro for oily skin, its too early to tell if it works or not

but i think its really nice and gentle  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## han (Nov 26, 2006)

i think the others gave good advice sorry i cant help acne isnt my major im a dry skin girl


----------



## xkatiex (Nov 26, 2006)

I dont have acne but I would suggest to reduce the amout of products you use! try a gentler cleanser and a oil-free moisturiser  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> x


----------



## monniej (Nov 26, 2006)

i agree. sometimes when you don't know whats causing the problem, start with a simple regime so that you can really find out what's going on.


----------



## hellokittysmom (Nov 28, 2006)

try thayer's witch hazel rose toner...it smells great and has few chemicals if any. I also use jojoba oil as a moisturizer...only a couple of drops on my face and it absorbs. I feel it makes my skin feel naturally moisturized and not like I have a mask on which I feel with other moisturizers since my skin is "thin" I guess. hope I helped.


----------

